# My Malaysian Cruze



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Really nice looking Cruze!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

That body kit is BAD ASS, i want it. Beautiful cruze...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

That is basically what I'm going for. Just different body kit, rims, and tails.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

The back, exactly what I want.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

your car is the car I wish my car looked like.

I do think it has two exhaust pipes too many though.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

What size tires are those


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

i want those rims!!!! they look sooo good on the cruze. i think seeing these pics sealed the deal for me!


----------



## treblecase (Aug 28, 2011)

iKermit said:


> What size tires are those


It's 225/45/18


----------



## carlythecruze (Aug 5, 2014)

great looking cruze!


----------



## alex10d (Jul 7, 2012)

that looks sick ! love the headlights and body kit


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

treblecase said:


> My Malaysian modified Cruze 1.8L Ecotec
> View attachment 4800
> View attachment 4801
> View attachment 4803
> ...


-----------------
What is the measure of your 18' rims, 8''or 8.5''????!!!!


----------

